# My Wolfdog, Malamute and Mini Dachshund



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Here are pictures of Mari (Alaskan Malamute), Rarity (Miniature Dachshund) and Kirito (high content wolfdog).


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Great pictures! Rarity is a beauty!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful pups! Can't wait to see/hear more about them!


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Pretty babies!!! I love Kirito!! Jealous!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs. 
How much do they weigh and where did you adopt Kirito from?


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> Gorgeous dogs.
> How much do they weigh and where did you adopt Kirito from?


I'm not certain how much Mari and Kirito weigh; I haven't weighed them lately. My husband picks them up though and he says Kirito is 65-70 pounds and Mari is around 80. Kirito is still quite thin, so he still has weight to gain.
Rarity is 7 pounds. 

Rarity is 9 months old. Mari is 1 year 2 months old and Kirito is 1 year 1 month. 

I adopted Kirito from a relative of his breeder. His breeder doesn't have a kennel name because he just breeds wolfdogs for himself and friends/family. Kirito happened to go to an acquaintance of a friend. The breeder did follow up visits, and the people weren't home for the second follow up visit. The breeder found Kirito in a little pen without water; he was very thin and had wounded ears. So he took him back and then his relative got him back to health.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Awe that's so sad  They're all gorgeous.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice looking gang you have there.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a couple of forum members with wolfdogs. What kind of setup do you have for yours?


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Crantastic said:


> We have a couple of forum members with wolfdogs. What kind of setup do you have for yours?


Currently I have a 10x20 kennel that's 6ft tall. He's not a climber/jumper so I haven't needed to put any climbing guards up. I will soon be building a 50x50 ft enclosure though. 
He spends most of his time indoors or outdoors with me (I have a 30ft leash for him... which is what he's on in the pictures). He only stays in his enclosure while I'm at work or away from home.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Gorgeous dogs! 

I absolutely love wolfdogs (in the hand of knowledgable owners)! Can't wait to see more about your pups!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you plan on breeding Kirito to Mari? What does the name Kirito mean? Was the dog named after the character?


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> Do you plan on breeding Kirito to Mari? What does the name Kirito mean? Was the dog named after the character?


I have not yet decided if I want to breed them. I've thought about it because people have told me that they want a puppy, but I have a lot of mixed opinions about the idea.
Some people have said I shouldn't breed Kirito because he's a rescue, but I did get him from his breeder so its not like he's from unknown background.

Kirito doesn't mean anything. Its from the anime Sword Art Online. Its a combination of Kazuto Kirigaya. In the anime, Kirito is the character's in game name and Kazuto Kirigaya is his real name. Kazuto (depending on the Kanji used to write it) can mean "Quiet Person." And I find that fitting for Kirito since he is silent except for chuffs and howls.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Okami Mallorii said:


> *I have not yet decided if I want to breed them. I've thought about it because people have told me that they want a puppy, but I have a lot of mixed opinions about the idea.*
> Some people have said I shouldn't breed Kirito because he's a rescue, but I did get him from his breeder so its not like he's from unknown background.
> 
> Kirito doesn't mean anything. Its from the anime Sword Art Online. Its a combination of Kazuto Kirigaya. In the anime, Kirito is the character's in game name and Kazuto Kirigaya is his real name. Kazuto (depending on the Kanji used to write it) can mean "Quiet Person." And I find that fitting for Kirito since he is silent except for chuffs and howls.


Totally understandable considering the amount of dogs already on "the market" and breeding just for the sake of isn't really going to be productive for the mix.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I strongly recommend against breeding wolfdogs just for your friends.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Breeding beause your friend, or others want puppies, should NOT be a reason for breeding. There's enough people who breed are producing "wolfdogs", that really aren't wolfdogs, or have very, very low percentage of wolf in them. Even if you inention isn't produce wolfdogs, it still isnt a good idea. When produced, the genetics of Kirito and Mari offspring can be unpredictable, and may lead to unattended, unfortunate consequences. Not say it will, but when putting "wolfdogs" into the mix, it can very complicated, and just not like breeding a Labrador and Labrador together.


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Oh, they aren't friends. However, you should only breed when you do have spots filled for puppies. I'm not sure why you woud ever plan a litter without having spots filled.

Yes, there are too many people who misrepresent their puppies, but how does that fit in here? Kirito is not misrepresented, and Mari is full dog - AKC even, so I'm not misrepping either.

However, I'd far rather breed a high content litter because I'd keep some. I have no interest in keeping lows or low mids, which is what Mari and Kirito would produce.


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> Totally understandable considering the amount of dogs already on "the market" and breeding just for the sake of isn't really going to be productive for the mix.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What do you like more about high contents?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have undeniable, indisputable proof that Kirito is high content? I was told he appears to be mid content (and thought so too, going off appearances and your description), but you say you have no interest in keeping mid contents.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

he looks closer to high then low to me...


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Do you have undeniable, indisputable proof that Kirito is high content? I was told he appears to be mid content (and thought so too, going off appearances and your description), but you say you have no interest in keeping mid contents.


What traits look non wolf to you, because I'd love to know?

He is high. He's a low high. I have also seen his parents.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Okami Mallorii said:


> Oh, they aren't friends. However, you should only breed when you do have spots filled for puppies. I'm not sure why you woud ever plan a litter without having spots filled.
> 
> Yes, there are too many people who misrepresent their puppies, but how does that fit in here? Kirito is not misrepresented, and Mari is full dog - AKC even, so I'm not misrepping either.
> 
> However, I'd far rather breed a high content litter because I'd keep some. I have no interest in keeping lows or low mids, which is what Mari and Kirito would produce.


But... What's the point in breeding a Wolfdog, to a Malamute? Besides people wanting them is there anything else? What purpose do they serve, if any? 

Yes, you may "have spots filled", but what happens if people back out, or more puppies are born than expected, and not all the puppies are called for? 

There's a lot to thinking about before breeding, it definitely isn't for everyone. It's extremely time consuming, especially when puppies are born. If a puppy is rejected, you'll need to do feedings every 2 hours, for the first week of life. You also have to think about breeding complications(which could be so many things. Plus it can be financially draining. 

What are the plans for when the puppies go off to their new owners? What if they can't keep the dog? Will you take s/he back?

Here is great thread that shows what breeding is like(but, not all of the post, are "good" persay)
It's Hard to be a Breeder


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have not seen anything in this thread that suggests Okami Mallorii is 100% dead set on breeding. While the information is valuable, I should hope Okami will come forward when they are ready to ask their own questions regarding breeding and then we can all jump in and help them to make the best decision for themselves and their dogs.


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Crantastic said:


> What do you like more about high contents?


I like that they act wolfy and look wolfy. I have a special bond with wolves that I can't really explain in words. I've tried to explain it to my husband and he doesn't understand. I love the companionship that they provide. I love how intelligent they are. It is similar to people who love a certain breed of dog. I have a friend who adores dobermans. She has necklaces, shirts and car decor that is dobermans. I feel similarly about wolves, and a high content is the closest that I am allowed to get to a wolf. I admire all wolfdogs, but I personally prefer caring for a high content or upper mids. I have not ever had an extreme high, but I hope to have one join my pack someday. 
Also, I feel like I should mention since its a common thing with people who want wolfdogs, I don't think its "cool" to say you "own" a wolfdog. You don't "own" them, and honestly when I first got Kirito I told people he was a husky mix... of course, no one believed me so I stopped and started educating people instead. Though, I don't go out in public since I live so far out. 




Equinox said:


> Do you have undeniable, indisputable proof that Kirito is high content? I was told he appears to be mid content (and thought so too, going off appearances and your description), but you say you have no interest in keeping mid contents.


Also, I did not say I have no interest in keeping mids. I said low mids/lower mids.





JazzyTheSiberian said:


> But... What's the point in breeding a Wolfdog, to a Malamute? Besides people wanting them is there anything else? What purpose do they serve, if any?
> 
> Yes, you may "have spots filled", but what happens if people back out, or more puppies are born than expected, and not all the puppies are called for?
> 
> ...


Woah woah, I'm not sure where the hostility is coming from when I never said I was going to breed them. Goodness..

Breeding Kirito to Mari would result in low content wolfdogs. That would be the purpose. To get low contents. They would be half malamute and depending on how many wolf traits Kirito put forth they could be as high as low mids. There are a few low content breeders who breed a mid or high content wolfdog to a pure husky or pure malamute. Huskies, malamutes and German shepherds are most commonly used since they are the most "wolfy" of the dog breeds.

First off, I am not new to breeding. I have never been a dog breeder per se, but I have raised a few litters. I have been an actual registered breeder of several small animals. I'm knowledgeable of the genetics of several different animals and I find genetics fascinating so I'm always learning more. 
With wolfdogs you bottle feed them, so actually I'll be bottle feeding them anyway from 10 days onward. With mid contents and high content puppies, they go to their new homes usually around 3 or 4 weeks old so they can properly bond with their new family. 

If I were to breed (but like I said I have no real plans to breed Kirito to Mari anyway) I would take the pups back at any point. I have always done that in the past with the other animals I've bred. Sometimes they go to a new home and sometimes they don't depending on the situation and the animal in question. 
If I were to breed wolfdogs I would fully check out any person adopting, because I know that not everyone is cut out for dealing with wolfdogs. I also would never adopt out to anyone who lives in an illegal state/county/city. 

Again. I never said I was planning to breed Mari and Kirito. I have thought of breeding Mari to another AKC malamute; she is from several champion bloodlines, but I haven't even decided on that fully. I honestly just purchased her with full registration so I wouldn't have to get her spayed.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Okami Mallorii said:


> I like that they act wolfy and look wolfy. I have a special bond with wolves that I can't really explain in words. I've tried to explain it to my husband and he doesn't understand. I love the companionship that they provide. I love how intelligent they are. It is similar to people who love a certain breed of dog. I have a friend who adores dobermans. She has necklaces, shirts and car decor that is dobermans. I feel similarly about wolves, and a high content is the closest that I am allowed to get to a wolf. I admire all wolfdogs, but I personally prefer caring for a high content or upper mids. I have not ever had an extreme high, but I hope to have one join my pack someday.
> Also, I feel like I should mention since its a common thing with people who want wolfdogs, I don't think its "cool" to say you "own" a wolfdog. You don't "own" them, and honestly when I first got Kirito I told people he was a husky mix... of course, no one believed me so I stopped and started educating people instead. Though, I don't go out in public since I live so far out.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't attending to come of as hostile. I'm glad that you do have a plan in place, and that you also have had some experience. 
I'm


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Wolf/dog hybrids are very illegal here (both to produce and to import), which I think was a good decision on the part of the state of Alaska. They may be neat animals but the potential ecological and other impact of breeding them makes producing them irresponsible IMO. An individual owner can be responsible, but the owners of pups of pups of pups, who can say what will happen.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Okami Mallorii said:


> What traits look non wolf to you, because I'd love to know?
> 
> He is high. He's a low high. I have also seen his parents.


Oh well if you've seen his parents, that's indisputable proof right there  

That said, I do recognize that every dog is an individual and genetics are funny and flukes happen.


----------



## PaddiB (Aug 8, 2014)

<<I like that they act wolfy and look wolfy. I have a special bond with wolves that I can't really explain in words. I've tried to explain it to my husband and he doesn't understand. I love the companionship that they provide. I love how intelligent they are. It is similar to people who love a certain breed of dog. I have a friend who adores dobermans. She has necklaces, shirts and car decor that is dobermans. I feel similarly about wolves, and a high content is the closest that I am allowed to get to a wolf. I admire all wolfdogs, but I personally prefer caring for a high content or upper mids. I have not ever had an extreme high, but I hope to have one join my pack someday. >>

History abounds with well-meaning people who think they have a "special bond" with (insert wild animal species). History has also proven that many times this ends in tragedy for either the human or the wild animal...mostly both. I love wolves...I love what they are...I love watching them, admiring them...but all that love for them is seeing them succeed in the WILD. Not in captivity. Dogs don't exist because many eons ago people interbred wolves with some other creature that produced the dog...they kept certain wolves which exhibited UNWELCOMED extreme wolf characteristics. The very characteristics humans sought for what became the dog, is everything they DIDN'T want in the wolves who didn't become dogs. To ask these hybrids to straddle both worlds I think is tragic.

We can't deny the fact that rescue/sanctuaries are popping up all over the place to at least help these "wolf/dogs" that other people think are so great. I didn't even know, until I read this thread that there is a whole lexicon out there for these poor animals...high content, medium content, low content??? The situation is worse than I thought.

<<I have thought of breeding Mari to another AKC malamute; she is from several champion bloodlines, but I haven't even decided on that fully. I honestly just purchased her with full registration so I wouldn't have to get her spayed. >>

Most ethical breeders would sell with spay-neuter contract, or limited registration. So it is scary to me you were able to get your mal.....and this simply brings home the point that too many actual DOGS are being bred indiscriminately, but now we have to worry about wild animals, who should be free, to boot. It is just all very sad.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful dogs you have there; I like their coloring! I know you said Kirito is a high content wolfdog, but what breed is the dog in him?


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Oh well if you've seen his parents, that's indisputable proof right there
> 
> That said, I do recognize that every dog is an individual and genetics are funny and flukes happen.


Yes, they are, but I'm still curious which traits look non-wolf on him?



PaddiB said:


> History abounds with well-meaning people who think they have a "special bond" with (insert wild animal species). History has also proven that many times this ends in tragedy for either the human or the wild animal...mostly both. I love wolves...I love what they are...I love watching them, admiring them...but all that love for them is seeing them succeed in the WILD. Not in captivity. Dogs don't exist because many eons ago people interbred wolves with some other creature that produced the dog...they kept certain wolves which exhibited UNWELCOMED extreme wolf characteristics. The very characteristics humans sought for what became the dog, is everything they DIDN'T want in the wolves who didn't become dogs. To ask these hybrids to straddle both worlds I think is tragic.
> 
> We can't deny the fact that rescue/sanctuaries are popping up all over the place to at least help these "wolf/dogs" that other people think are so great. I didn't even know, until I read this thread that there is a whole lexicon out there for these poor animals...high content, medium content, low content??? The situation is worse than I thought.
> 
> Most ethical breeders would sell with spay-neuter contract, or limited registration. So it is scary to me you were able to get your mal.....and this simply brings home the point that too many actual DOGS are being bred indiscriminately, but now we have to worry about wild animals, who should be free, to boot. It is just all very sad.


I'm not quite sure why you posted the first part at all. If you don't like wolfdogs, then don't get one.

As for the second part, Mari's breeder sold puppies on limited. Full costed me extra. A lot of breeders do this. I specifically look for breeders without a spay/neuter contract because I do not want to alter for health reasons.


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Beautiful dogs you have there; I like their coloring! I know you said Kirito is a high content wolfdog, but what breed is the dog in him?


Thank you. He is mixed with Husky.


----------



## PaddiB (Aug 8, 2014)

<<I'm not quite sure why you posted the first part at all. If you don't like wolfdogs, then don't get one.>>

Well, obviously I didn't post what I did with you in mind, since you can't see what is wrong with all of this. Hopefully, other people will.

As for the second part, <<Mari's breeder sold puppies on limited. Full costed me extra. A lot of breeders do this. I specifically look for breeders without a spay/neuter contract because I do not want to alter for health reasons. >>

So, here's the thing...I don't consider Mari's breeder as being any sort of protector of the malamute breed, because if what you said is true, protecting the breed goes out the window if one is willing to "pay extra." Ethical breeders don't compromise integrity for money. It is a sad thing if what you say that "a lot of breeders do this" is true. 

Wolves are meant to be cherished and admired from afar in their natural environment as wild animals...forcing them by cross-breeding to act like domestic dogs in order to conform to human expectations is cruelty.


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

PaddiB said:


> <<I'm not quite sure why you posted the first part at all. If you don't like wolfdogs, then don't get one.>>
> 
> Well, obviously I didn't post what I did with you in mind, since you can't see what is wrong with all of this. Hopefully, other people will.
> 
> ...


Your posts are difficult to read since you're not using the quote button...

So you're saying people shouldn't have wolfdogs because they belong in the wild? So why do you have a dog? Every animal that humans care for was once wild. Take gerbils for example, they were domesticated somewhat recently and they are common pet now. Degus were domesticated within the last 50 years, and though they aren't very common in the US, they are common pets in other countries. 

I would not buy from a breeder that forces spay and neuter. Sorry. I do not believe in spay and neuter, especially neutering. It causes health issues and in most cases does not help health. 

I do not expect him to act like a dog. I love him because he doesn't act like a dog.
Also, wolves and dogs are the same species. They are both Canis lupus. A wolfdog is a mixed breed dog not a crossbreed, which is why "wolf hybrid" is an incorrect term. 

I find it highly offensive for you to accuse me of cruelty when you have no idea how I treat my animals. If you don't have anything to say about my photos, then please leave my thread.


----------

